# 1 to 20 point me site



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know what's going on with the 1 to 20 Point Me web site. It has been dormant for a while and today I was denied access although I have a Google blog acount. How do you contact the owner to regain access? It is an excellent forum for knowing what's new in the hobby.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Carl, 


I opened the site earlier today - it has only just changed, and as you say I am also not allowed on! I noted that the site has not been updated for a while - I sent a note to Durango Dan, re the the Accucraft Baldwins, but did hnot get a reply. 

I have sent you a PM re his address that I used.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Carl 
I also tried to get on as per usual but got this Google thing and could get no further, 

I normally go twice a day to the site hoping it will be activated again. 

I did hear that he has some troubles but nothing further. 

Dave


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I was denied access, also. Guess we will have to wait until DD explains what is going on. 

Larry


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope. Can't get on. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Big Tracks (Jan 3, 2008)

I can not get on either....hopefully all will here from Durango Dan soon. That is a great site 

Rick


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried to get on, too. Same results... (


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is this site about? Why do you go there and what do you get from it? 

Just wondering 

JJ


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

For those that missed it in the other thread, 1:20 point Me is gone, most likely never to return. The sign-in page leads nowhere.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, the site was about 1:20.3 scale narrow gauge products.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So another one bits the dust.







. Later RJD


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

another victim of legal intimidation?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

More likely a lack of news, there were few updates near the end. But then, there was not much new news to pass on to Durango Dave.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lkydvl on 03 Oct 2010 06:34 PM 
another victim of legal intimidation? 
Ya think???? My guess too.


----------

